#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De profeten, vanaf profeet Adam A.S tot Mohammad A.S

## Umayya

*Asalemoua3likom warahmatoellah wa barakatoe!


Ik vroeg me af of de broeders en zusters in deze topic alstublieft verhalen over de profeten plaatsen ( Met natuurlijk een bron).
Ik zou dat graag willen weten, dan heb ik ( En ook jullie ) een beeld van wie en waar de profeten om bekend staan ( Zo hebben we,Profeet Soulaiman, Dawoud, Youssef, Younes, Ayoub, Adam, Mohammed, Isa, Moussa, lut et cetera!)

Inscha'Allah doen we wat kennis op over verschillende profeten! 

Alvast Djazak Allahu ghayrane!:vrede:*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## SlavinVanAllah

notif
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Somaya245

Up. Het lijkt me wel leuk.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Somaya245

Een beschrijving van het leven van de Profeet Mohammed  deel 1

Alle lof zij Allah.



Onder de kinderen van Isral ontstonden meningsverschillen en zij voerden veranderingen en innovaties in hun overtuigingen en wetten, waarop de waarheid werd gedoofd, de leugens de overhand kregen en het onrecht en verderf wijdverspreid werden. De mensen hadden een godsdienst nodig die de Waarheid zou vaststellen, de valsheid zou doen verdwijnen en de mensen naar het Rechte Pad zou leiden. Hierop stuurde Allah Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem), zoals Hij (de Verhevene) heeft gezegd: 

وَمَا أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ إِلاَّ لِتُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ

En Wij hebben aan jou (o Mohammad) het Boek slechts doen neerdalen om hen duidelijk te maken waarin zij verschillen en als Leiding en Barmhartigheid voor een volk dat gelooft. (Annahl, 64)



De oproep van de profeten

Allah zond alle profeten en boodschappers om op te roepen naar het aanbidden van alleen Allah en om de mensen van het duisternis naar het licht te voeren. De eerste onder hen (de boodschappers) is Noeh en de laatste onder hen is Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem), zoals Hij (de Verhevene) zegt: 

وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُواْ الطَّاغُوتَ فَمِنْهُم مَّنْ هَدَى اللّهُ وَمِنْهُم مَّنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلالَةُ فَسِيرُواْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَانظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ

En voorzeker, Wij hebben aan iedere gemeenschap een Boodschapper gezonden (die zei :Smilie:  Aanbidt Allah en houdt afstand van de Taaghoet. En er zijn er onder hen die Allah leidde en er zijn er die Hij tot de dwaling veroordeelde. Reist dus op de aarde rond en zie hoe het einde was van de loochenaars. (Annahl, 36)



De zegel der profeten

De laatste onder de profeten en boodschappers is Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem), er is geen profeet na hem. Zo zegt Hij (de Verhevene): 

مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ

Mohammed is niet de vader van n van jullie mannen, maar hij is de Boodschapper van Allah en de laatste van de profeten. (Al-Ahzaab, 40)

Elke profeet werd uitsluitend gezonden naar zijn eigen volk, maar Allah zond Zijn Boodschapper Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) naar de gehele mensheid, zoals Hij (de Verhevene) zegt: 

وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا كَافَّةً لِّلنَّاسِ بَشِيراً وَنَذِيراً وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ

En Wij hebben jou niets anders gezonden dan aan de gehele mensheid (en) als een verkondiger van verheugende tijdingen en als een waarschuwer. Maar de meeste mensen weten het niet. (Saba, 28)



Het Boek dat aan hem werd geopenbaard

Allah openbaarde aan Zijn Boodschapper de Quraan, om de mensen te leiden en van de duisternis naar het licht te voeren met de wil van hun Heer. Hij (de Verhevene) zegt: 

كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ لِتُخْرِجَ النَّاسَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ

(Dit is) een Boek dat Wij aan jou (o Mohammad) neergezonden hebben, opdat jij de mensen uit de duisternissen naar het licht zult voeren, met toestemming van hun Heer, naar het pad van de Almachtige, de Geprezene. (Ibraahiem, 1)



Zijn eerste levensjaren

De Boodschapper Mohammed ibn cAbdi-llaah ibn cAbdu-l-Muttalib, Al-Haashimie, Al-Qurashie, werd geboren in Mekka in het jaar van de Olifant; waarin de mensen van de Olifant naar Mekka kwamen om de Kacbah te vernietigen, maar zij werden vernietigd door Allah.



Zijn vader stierf, terwijl hij zich in de buik van zijn moeder bevond. En toen Mohammed geboren werd, werd hij  onder andere  gezoogd door Halimah Assacdiyyah. Hij bezocht daarna, samen met zijn moeder Aaminah bint Wahb, zijn ooms in Medinah. En op de terugweg naar Mekka overleed zijn moeder in Al-Abwaa,1 terwijl hij zes jaar oud was.



Vervolgens kwam hij onder de zorg van zijn opa cAbdu-l-Muttalib. Deze stierf toen Mohammed acht jaar oud was en hij werd daarna verzorgd door zijn oom Aboe Taalib. Hij zorgde voor hem, behandelde hem op een vriendelijke wijze en verdedigde hem voor meer dan veertig jaar. En Aboe Taalib stierf terwijl hij niet in het geloof van Mohammed geloofde, uit angst dat Quraysh het hem kwalijk zal nemen dat hij het geloof van zijn voorvaderen in de steek heeft gelaten.



Zijn gedragscode

In zijn jonge jaren hoedde hij schapen voor het volk van Mekka, daarna reisde hij naar Ashaam2 om handel te drijven voor Khadiejah bint Khuwailid en hij had succes met het handeldrijven. Khadiejah was onder de indruk van zijn gedrag, oprechtheid en betrouwbaarheid. Hij trouwde met haar toen hij vijfentwintig jaar oud was en zij veertig jaar oud was, en hij trouwde met niemand anders totdat zij stierf.



Allah deed Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) goed opgroeien en voedde hem op een goede manier op. Hij bracht hem groot en onderwees hem, hierdoor was hij de beste van zijn volk in zowel zijn fysieke welzijn als zijn gedrag. En hij was de meest genereuze, de meest vriendelijke, de waarheidsgetrouwe en de meest betrouwbare. In zoverre dat zijn volk hem de betrouwbare noemde.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Al-Abwaa; een plek gelegen tussen Mekka en Medina. Hier werd zijn moeder ook begraven. 

2. Ashaam is de oude benaming voor wat nu Syri, Libanon, Palestina en Jordani heet.



Een beschrijving van het leven van de Profeet Mohammed deel 1 | al-Iemaan
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Somaya245

Een beschrijving van het leven van de Profeet Mohammed  deel 2

Vervolgens hield hij ervan om alleen te zijn, dus trok hij zich terug in de grot van Hiraa. Hij bracht er dag en nacht door met het mediteren en smeken van zijn Heer. En hij verafschuwde afgoden, alcohol en verdorven gedrag. Hij schonk hier in zijn leven nooit aandacht aan.

Toen Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) de leeftijd van vijfendertig jaar bereikte, nam hij tezamen met Quraysh deel aan de wederopbouw van de Kacbah, nadat het verwoest was door een overstroming. Toen zij  Quraysh  een geschil kregen over het plaatsen van de zwarte steen stelden zij hem  Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem)  aan als arbiter in deze zaak. Hij vroeg om een kledingstuk en plaatste de steen erin. Vervolgens beval hij de stamhoofden om de uiteinden van het kledingstuk vast te houden. Zij tilden allemaal de steen op en vervolgens pakte Mohammed de steen en legde deze op zijn plek en plaatste daaromheen stenen en mortel. Iedereen was tevreden en er kwam een einde aan de onenigheid.

*Het geloof van de Arabieren*
De mensen van onwetendheid beschikten over prijzenswaardige eigenschappen zoals vrijgevigheid, loyaliteit en dapperheid. En sommigen onder hen volgden wat principes van het geloof van Ibraahiem, zoals de verering van het Huis (de Kacbah) en de rondgang daaromheen, de uitvoering van de grote- en kleine bedevaart en het geven van offers. Maar daarnaast hadden zij ook slechte eigenschappen en gewoontes, zoals ontucht, het drinken van alcohol, consumeren van rente, het doden van hun dochters, onrecht en het aanbidden van afgodsbeelden.

De eerste die veranderingen bracht in de godsdienst van Ibraahiem en uitnodigde naar het aanbidden van afgodsbeelden was cAmr ibn Luhay Al-Khuzaacie. Hij bracht de afgodsbeelden naar Mekka en andere plaatsen en riep de mensen op deze te aanbidden. Hiertoe (tot de afgoden) behoorden Wudd, Suwaac, Yaghoeth, Yacoeq en Nasraa.

Later namen de Arabieren andere afgoden, waaronder de afgod Manaat in een plaats genaamd Qadied, Allaat in Attaf, Al-cUzza in Waadie Nakhlah, Hubal te midden van de Kacbah, andere afgoden rondom de Kacbah en in hun huizen. En de mensen zochten raad bij de waarzeggers, helderzienden en tovenaars.

*De bestrijding van afgoderij*
Toen het polythesme en de verdorvenheid zich zo verspreidde, zond Allah Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) op zijn veertigste om de mensen uit te nodigen naar het aanbidden van alleen Allah en het nalaten van het aanbidden van afgodsbeelden. Quraysh weigerde hem hierin te geloven en zij zeiden: 
أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهاً وَاحِداً إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ
Heeft hij de goden tot n God gemaakt? Voorwaar, dit is zeker een verbazingwekkend iets. (Saad, 5)

Deze afgodsbeelden werden in plaats van Allah aanbeden totdat Allah Zijn Boodschapper Mohammed (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) zond met het monothesme. Hij en zijn metgezellen (moge Allah behaagd met hen zijn) vernielden en vernietigden ze, waardoor de waarheid duidelijk werd en de valsheid ten onder ging: 
وَقُلْ جَاء الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقاً
En zeg: De Waarheid is gekomen en de valsheid is ten onder gegaan. Voorwaar, de valsheid gaat ten onder. (Al-Israa, 81)

*De eerste openbaring*
De eerste openbaring die neerdaalde op de Profeet (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) was in de grot van Hiraa  waar hij in mediteerde -, toen Djibriel tot hem kwam en hem beval om te lezen. De Boodschapper (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) zei: Ik kan niet lezen. Dit herhaalde zich totdat hij (Djibriel) de derde keer tegen hem zei: 
اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ خَلَقَ الْإِنسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ
Lees voor! In de naam van jouw Heer, Die heeft geschapen. Hij heeft de mens geschapen van een bloedklomp. Lees voor! En jouw Heer is de Meest Edele. (Al-cAlaq, 1-3)

De Boodschapper ging terug (naar huis) en zijn hart sidderde. Hij kwam binnen bij zijn vrouw Khadiejah en berichtte haar (over wat er gebeurd was) en zei dat hij voor zichzelf vreesde. Ze kalmeerde hem en zei: Bij Allah, Allah zal je nooit vernederen. Waarlijk, jij houdt contact met de (bloed)verwanten, helpt de zwakken, eert de gasten, zorgt voor de arme en ondersteunt anderen bij hun onheil.

*Waraqah ibn Nawfal herkent de profeetschap*Vervolgens ging ze met hem naar de zoon van haar oom Waraqah ibn Nawfal, die christen was geworden. Toen hij hem vertelde (over de gebeurtenis) verblijde hij hem en zei tegen hem: Dit is de Naamoes1 die Allah zond naar Moesa. En hij adviseerde hem om geduldig te zijn als zijn volk hem kwaad zal doen en zal verdrijven.

Toen stopte de openbaring voor een tijdje, wat de Boodschapper (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) bedroefde. Toen hij op een dag aan het lopen was, zag hij de engel weer, tussen de hemel en de aarde. Hij ging terug naar zijn huis en bedekte zich. Waarop Allah aan hem openbaarde: 
يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ 
O jij ommantelde. Sta op en waarschuw! (Al-Muddathir, 1-2) 
Daarna zetten de openbaringen op de Boodschapper (Allahs gebeden en vrede zij met hem) zich voort.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
1. De Naamoes is de benaming van degene die met de openbaring neergezonden wordt en dat is de aartsengel Djibriel (vrede zij met hem).

Een beschrijving van het leven van de Profeet Mohammed – deel 2 | al-Iemaan
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umayya

*A salemoua3likom!
Djazak Allahu ghayrane oegtie, Up :sjans:!!

!*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Somaya245

> *A salemoua3likom!
> Djazak Allahu ghayrane oegtie, Up :sjans:!!
> 
> !*


Geen dank zuster:sjans:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Somaya245

Op de site van zoubida (Islam/bibliotheek/de verhalen van de profeten)
zijn er veel verhalen over de profeten.
Ik plaats er verhaal:

Het verhaal van Profeet Joesoef  
*Bibliotheek - De verhalen van de profeten*  

Een prachtige droom
Joesoef was een kleine jongen, die mooi en intelligent was. Hij had elf broers. Zijn vader Jaqoeb hield meer van hem, dan van al zijn andere zonen.
Op een nacht had Joesoef een prachtige droom. Hij zag elf sterren en de zon en de maan allemaal voor hem buigen. Hij was heel verbaasd over de droom. Wat had hij te betekenen? Hoe konden de sterren, de zon en de maan buigen voor een mens? De kleine Joesoef ging naar zijn vader Jaqoeb en vertelde hem van de droom.

Hij zei:
O mijn vader, ik zag elf sterren en de zon en de maan in mijn droom.
Ik zag ze op de grond buigen voor mij. (12:4)
Jaqoeb was een profeet en begreep. Hij was heel erg blij over deze droom. Hij zei: Allah heeft jou gezegend Joesoef. Er zal iets groots met je gebeuren. Deze droom bevat het goede nieuws, dat je kennis zult krijgen en het profeetschap. Allah heeft je grootvader Ishaq gezegend, en Hij zegende je overgrootvader, Ibrahiem. Hij zal jou zegenen en Hij zal de familie van Jaqoeb zegenen.
Jaqoeb was een oude man, die mensenkennis had. Hij wist hoe Sjaitan mensen in de war kan brengen, en hen kan overwinnen. 
Hij zei: Mijn zoon, vertel geen van je broers over je droom. Ze zullen jaloers op je zijn en je vijanden worden.


De jaloezie van de broersJoesoef had nog een broer bij dezelfde moeder. Zijn naam was Benjamin. Jaqoeb hield van allebei erg veel. Hij hield niet zoveel van de andere zoons als van deze twee.
De broers werden jaloers op Joesoef en Benjamin en raakten verbitterd. Ze zeiden altijd: Waarom houdt onze vader meer van Joesoef en Benjamin dan van ons? Waarom houdt hij van hen, terwijl ze toch jong en zwak zijn? Waarom houdt hij niet evenveel van ons  wij zijn toch zeker sterke jonge mannen? Dit is toch echt wel vreemd.
Joesoef was jong en onschuldig. Hij vertelde zijn broers over zijn droom. De broers waren heel erg boos, toen ze hiervan hoorden, en werden nog jaloerser.
Op een dag kwamen de broers samen en zeiden: Als we Joesoef doden of hem verjagen naar een ver land, dan hebben we de liefde van onze vader helemaal voor ons zelf, en zal hij alleen van ons houden.
Een van hen zei: Nee! Gooi hem in een put naast de weg. Dan zullen een paar reizigers hem meenemen.


Het gesprek met Jaqoeb
De tien broers gingen naar Jaqoeb. Jaqoeb was erg bezorgd over Joesoef. Hij wist dat de broers jaloers op hem waren en niet van hem hielden. Daarom stond hij nooit toe, dat hij met hen wegging. Joesoef speelde altijd met zijn broertje Benjamin, maar hij ging nooit ver weg. De broers wisten dit, maar ze waren vastbesloten om iets slechts te doen. Ze zeiden: Vader, waarom laat u Joesoef niet met ons meegaan? Waar bent u bang voor? Hij is onze lieve jongere broertje. Wij zijn zonen van dezelfde vader. Broers speelden altijd samen, waarom wij dan niet?


Zend hem morgen met ons mee, zodat hij zich kan vermaken en spelen. Wij zullen zijn bewakers zijn. (12:12)
Jaqoeb was een oude man, intelligent en wijs, en geduldig. Hij wilde niet, dat Joesoef ver bij hem weg zou gaan, want hij was erg bezorgd over hem. Hij zei tegen zijn zoons:
Ik vrees, dat de wolf hem zal opeten, terwijl gij niet op hem let. (12:13)
Ze zeiden: Nooit! Hoe zou de wolf hem kunnen opeten, terwijl wij bij hem zijn? Hoe zou hij hem kunnen opeten  wij zijn immers sterke jonge mannen?
Tenslotte gaf Jaqoeb Joesoef toestemming om met zijn broers mee te gaan.

Naar de wildernis
De broers waren erg blij, dat Jaqoeb Joesoef toestemming had gegeven om met hen mee te gaan. Ze namen Joesoef mee naar de wildernis en gooiden hem daar in een put. Ze kenden geen medelijden met de kleine Joesoef. Ze kenden ook geen medelijden met hun vader Jaqoeb. 
Joesoef was helemaal alleen in de diepe, donkere put. Maar Allah zei tegen hem: Wees niet verdrietig. Wees niet bang. Allah is met jou. Er zal iets groots met je gebeuren. Je broers zullen voor je komen en je zult hen vertellen, wat ze gedaan hebben.

Nadat de broers Joesoef in de put gegooid hadden, kwamen ze bij elkaar en zeiden: Wat zullen we tegen onze vader zeggen?
Een van hen zei: Onze vader zei: Ik vrees dat een wolf hem zal opeten. We zullen zeggen: U had gelijk, vader, de wolf heeft hem opgegeten. De broers stemden toe: Ja, we zullen zeggen: Vader, de wolf heeft hem opgegeten.
Een van de broers vroeg toen: Maar welk bewijs zullen we daarvan hebben? De anderen zeiden: Het bewijs zal geleverd worden door bloed.

De broers vingen een schaap en doodden het. Ze pakten Joesoefs hemd en hielden het in het bloed. Ze waren erg tevreden met zichzelf. Ze zeiden: Nu zal onze vader ons geloven.

Voor Jaqoebs Avonds kwamen zij huilend tot hun vader. Ze zeiden: 
Onze vader, wij hielden een wedstrijd en lieten Joesoef met onze spullen achter, en de wolf verslond hem. (12:17)
En zij brachten zijn hemd met het valse bloed erop. (12:18)
Ze zeiden: Dit is Joesoefs bloed.
Hun vader Jaqoeb was een profeet en een oude man, veel wijzer dan zijn zoons. Jaqoeb wist, dat als een wolf iemand eet, hij zijn kleren scheurt.
Joesoefs hemd was helemaal heel, het was alleen in het bloed gehouden. Zodoende wist Jaqoeb dat het niet Joesoefs bloed was, en dat verhaal van de wolf verzonnen was. Hij zei tegen zijn zoons:Dit is een verhaal dat jullie verzonnen hebben.
Daarom is geduld passend. (12:18)
Jaqoeb was zeker treurig over Joesoef, maar hij had heel veel geduld.

Joesoef in de put
De broers waren naar huis gegaan, en hadden Joesoef in de put laten zitten. Zij hadden gegeten en in hun bedden geslapen. Joesoef, die helemaal alleen in de put zat, had niet gegeten of geslapen. De broers dachten niet meer aan Joesoef. Maar Joesoef sliep niet en dacht aan iedereen. 
Jaqoeb bleef denken aan Joesoef en Joesoef bleef denken aan Jaqoeb. Het was een vreselijke tijd voor Joesoef in die diepe put, ver in de wildernis, helemaal verborgen in het donker.

Van de put naar het paleis
Een groep mensen waren door die wildernis op reis naar Egypte. Ze hadden dorst en waren op zoek naar water. Ze zagen de put, en stuurden iemand om wat water te halen. De man kwam bij de put en liet de emmer zakken. Hij haalde de emmer op en er zat een jongen in! Verrast riep de man uit:
Goed nieuws! Hier is een jongen! (12:19)
De mensen verborgen Joesoef tussen hun koopwaar, tot ze uit de buurt waren. Toen ze in Egypte kwamen, stonden ze op de markt te schreeuwen: Wie wil deze jongen kopen? Wie wil deze jongen kopen?
De Aziz* van Egypte kocht Joesoef voor een paar zilverstukken. De kooplieden die Joesoef verkochten, beseften de waarde van Joesoef niet. De Aziz nam hem mee naar zijn paleis en zei tegen zijn vrouw: Behandel hem goed. Het is een intelligente jongen.

*(Aziz duidt een machtige persoon aan, een koning enz; het was de titel die gegeven werd aan degenen, die over Misr en Alexandri regeerden.)

Joesoefs trouw
De vrouw van de Aziz voelde zich aangetrokken tot Joesoef. Maar Joesoef ging niet op haar toenadering in en zei: Nee! Ik beschaam mijn meesters vertrouwen niet! Hij is goed voor mij geweest en hij heeft me goed behandeld. Ik vrees Allah.
De vrouw van de Aziz werd boos en klaagde bij haar man, maar hij wist dat ze loog. Hij wist dat Joesoef trouw was. Hij zei tegen zijn vrouw:
Jij behoort tot de schuldigen. (12:29)
Joesoef stond bekend in Egypte om zijn mooie uiterlijk. Als iemand hem zag, werd er altijd gezegd:
Dit is geen mens! Dit is een edele engel! (12:31)
De vrouw van de Aziz werd echt heel kwaad, toen Joesoef haar bleef weigeren. Ze zei tegen hem: Dan ga je naar de gevangenis!
Joesoef zei: De gevangenis is mijn liever. (12:33)
Een paar dagen later besloot de Aziz, dat het beter was om Joesoef naar de gevangenis te sturen. Hij wist dat Joesoef onschuldig was, maar toch ging Joesoef naar de gevangenis. 


De waarschuwing in de gevangenis
De mensen in de gevangenis wisten dat Joesoef een edele jonge man was, met veel kennis en een zachtmoedig hart. Ze hielden van hem en hadden ontzag voor hem. De twee andere gevangenen vertelden Joesoef van hun dromen. 

Een van hen zei: 
Ik zag mijzelf wijn persen. De andere zei: Ik zag mij in een droom brood op mijn hoofd dragen, waarvan de vogels aten. (12:36)
Ze vroegen Joesoef om de betekenis van hun dromen uit te leggen. Joesoef kende de betekenis van dromen, omdat hij een profeet was. 
In de tijd van Joesoef, aanbaden de mensen andere dingen dan Allah. Ze zeiden: Dit is de Heer van de aarde. Dit is de Heer van de zee. Dit is de Heer van de gewassen. Dit is de Heer van regen.
Joesoef hoorde al die onzin aan en huilde altijd om de onwetendheid van de mensen. Hij wilde de mensen tot de aanbidding van Allah oproepen.
Allah wilde ook dat dat zou gebeuren in de gevangenis. Verdienden de mensen in de gevangenis geen waarschuwing? Verdienden zij geen barmhartigheid? Zijn de mensen in de gevangenis geen dienaren van Allah, zonen van Adam? 
Zelfs in de gevangenis was Joesoef vrij en dapper van geest. Hij was arm maar edelmoedig en hartelijk. De profeten verkondigden de waarheid overal. Want de waarheid is een zegening, en profeten zijn vrijgevig met zegeningen in alle tijden en op alle plaatsen.

Joesoefs wijsheid
Joesoef zei bij zichzelf: De nood heeft deze twee mensen bij mij gebracht. De mens die in nood is, is meer open en bescheiden. De persoon die in nood is, hoort en gehoorzaamt. Als ik deze mannen nu iets leer, zullen ze luisteren, en de mensen van de gevangenis zullen ook luisteren.
Daarom haastte Joesoef zich niet, om hun vragen te beantwoorden. Hij zei:
Ik zal jullie de verklaring ervan geven, voor het voedsel tot u gebracht is. (12:37)
De mannen gingen zitten en kalmeerden. Toen zei Joesoef tegen hen: Ik weet hoe ik dromen moet uitleggen.
Dat hoort immers bij wat mijn Heer mij geleerd heeft. (12:37)
De mannen namen er genoegen mee te moeten wachten en luisterden geduldig. Joesoef begon met zijn waarschuwing.


De waarschuwing van tawhied
Joesoef zei: Dat hoort immers bij wat mijn Heer mij geleerd heeft. Maar Allah schenkt Zijn kennis niet aan iedereen. Allah geeft geen kennis aan een afgodaanbidder. Weten jullie waarom mijn Heer mij onderwezen heeft? Omdat ik de weg van de afgodaanbidder verlaten heb. En ik volg de godsdienst van mijn vaderen, Ibrahiem, Ishaq en Jaqoeb. Het past ons niet, dat wij iets met Allah vereenzelvigen.
Joesoef zei: Deze tawhied is niet alleen voor ons bedoeld. Het is voor alle mensen.
Het hoort bij Allahs genade voor ons en de mensheid, maar de meeste mensen zijn niet dankbaar. (12:38)
Toen stopte Joesoef en vroeg hen: Jullie zeggen: De Heer van de aarde en de Heer van de zee en de Heer van de gewassen en de Heer van de regen. Wij zeggen: De Heer van het Heelal.

Zijn verschillende Heren beter, of is Allah, de Ene, de Opperste beter? (12:39) 
Waar is de Heer van de aarde, de Heer van de zee, de Heer van de gewassen en de Heer van de regen? Laat mij zien wat ze geschapen hebben in de aarde! Of hebben ze een aandeel in de hemelen?
Kijk naar de aarde en naar de hemel. Kijk naar de mens. Dit is de schepping van Allah. Laat me zien, wat de anderen geschapen hebben.
Hoe kan er een Heer van de aarde zijn, een Heer van de zee, een Heer van de gewassen en een Heer van de regen? Dit zijn alleen namen, die jullie zelf hebben uitgedacht, jullie en jullie vaders.
Het oordeel is aan Allah. Het Koninkrijk is aan Allah. De aarde is aan Allah. En het bevel is aan Allah.Aanbidt Hem alleen.
Dat is de juiste godsdienst, maar de meeste mensen weten het niet. (12:40)
De betekenis van de dromen
Toen Joesoef klaar was met zijn waarschuwing, vertelde hij hen de betekenis van de dromen. Hij zei:Wat n van u betreft, hij zal wijn voor zijn heer schenken. Wat de ander betreft, hij zal worden gekruisigd, zodat de vogels van zijn hoofd zullen eten. (12:41)De twee mannen gingen weg. De eerste man werd een wijnschenker van de koning. De andere man werd gekruisigd. De wijnschenker vergat Joesoef te noemen bij de koning, en zo bleef Joesoef nog jaren in de gevangenis.

De droom van de koning
De koning van Egypte had een vreemde droom. Hij zag in de droom, dat zeven vette koeien opgegeten werden door zeven magere koeien. De koning zagen ook zeven groene koren aren en daarna zeven verdorde aren.
De koning piekerde over deze vreemde droom en hij vroeg aan zijn hofhouding, wat hij te betekenen had. Maar zij antwoordden slechts: Het is niets. Als iemand slaapt, ziet hij veel dingen die niet waar zijn.
Maar de wijnschenker zei: Dat is niet waar. Ik zal u de betekenis van deze droom vertellen.
De wijnschenker ging daarop naar de gevangenis en vroeg Joesoef naar de betekenis van de droom van de koning.
Joesoef was edelmoedig en heel goedgeefs, vriendelijk en vol begrip voor Allahs schepselen. Hij vertelde niet alleen de betekenis van de droom, maar legde ook uit wat hij eraan kon doen. Hij zei: Je moet zeven jaren lang gewassen planten, en het graan dat je oogst in de aar laten, behalve een klein beetje om van te eten. Daarna zal er een droogte van zeven jaren komen. Dan zal er hulp komen en zullen de mensen in overvloed hebben.
De wijnschenker ging naar de koning en vertelde hem de betekenis van de droom.

De koning laat Joesoef halen
Toen de koning dit alles gehoord had, was hij erg opgelucht en blij. Hij vroeg: Wie heeft u de betekenis van deze droom verteld? Wie is de edele man, die ons raad gegeven heeft en ons heeft laten zien, wat we moeten doen?
De wijnschenker zei: Het is Joesoef, de Trouwe. Hij is degene, die me verteld heeft dat ik een wijnschenker zou worden van mijn meester, de koning. 
De koning wilde Joesoef ontmoeten en liet hem halen.
Hij zei: Breng hem bij me! Ik wil hem voor mijzelf houden.
(12:54)
Joesoef vraagt om een onderzoek in zijn zaak
De boodschapper kwam bij Joesoef en bracht het gebod van de koning over. Maar Joesoef was niet bereid, om de gevangenis zo maar te verlaten. De mensen zouden zeggen: Dat is Joesoef. Hij was gisteren nog in de gevangenis. Hij was niet trouw aan de Aziz.
Joesoef was trots en sterk, intelligent en wijs. Niet veel mensen in zijn plaats zouden dat geweest zijn. Als zij, zoals Joesoef, vele jaren in de gevangenis gezeten zouden hebben, en er dan een boodschapper van de koning gekomen was, die zou zeggen: De koning laat u halen en wacht op u, dan zouden ze haast maken om de gevangenis te kunnen verlaten!
Maar Joesoef zei tegen de boodschapper van de koning: Voor ik wegga, wil ik onderzoek in mijn zaak.
De koning gaf het bevel tot een onderzoek in Joesoefs zaak. Er werd bewezen, dat Joesoef onschuldig was. Zodoende verliet Joesoef de gevangenis als een onschuldig man. De koning ontving hem met hulde.

Joesoef de baas over Egyptes graanschuren
Joesoef wist, dat sommige mensen niet betrouwbaar zijn, en dat ze veel bedriegen. In Egypte waren er veel graanschuren, maar er zat geen graan in. Ze waren leeg, omdat de mensen die ze beheerden, niet betrouwbaar waren. Ze waren niet bang voor Allah. Hun honden kregen te eten, terwijl de mensen niets hadden. Hun huizen waren prachtig versierd, terwijl de gewone mensen niets hadden om aan te trekken. 
Het gewone volk had nooit voordeel van Egyptes graanschuren. Dat zouden ze alleen hebben, als een deskundige beheerder er de baas over zou zijn. Want een beheerder zonder kennis kon niet weten, hoe hij ze goed kon beheren. En iemand die wel kennis had, maar niet eerlijk was, zou de mensen bedriegen en zou de graanschuren alleen in zijn voordeel gebruiken.
Joesoef was een eerlijk man en hij was deskundig. Hij wilde niet, dat de machthebbers de rechten van de mensen nog meer verwaarloosden. Hij kon het niet aanzien om de mensen te zien sterven.
Stel mij aan over de schatten van het land, want ik ben een deskundige beheerder. (12:55)
Zo werd Joesoef de baas over de graanschuren in Egypte. Het gewone volk was opgelucht en prees Allah.


Joesoefs broers komen
Precies zoals Joesoef had voorspeld, kwam er een hongersnood in Egypte en Palestina. De mensen hoorden, dat er een genadigde man was in Egypte, een gul en edel mens, die het beheer had over de graanschuren in het land: iemand naar wie de mensen toe konden gaan en van wie ze eten kregen. Zodoende stuurde Jaqoeb zijn oudste zoons naar Egypte om voedsel te kopen. 
Benjamin bleef bij zijn vader, omdat Jaqoeb heel veel van hem hield. Hij wilde niet ver bij hem vandaan zijn. Jaqoeb was bang voor hem, net zoals hij bang voor Joesoef was geweest.

En Joesoefs broers kwamen en gingen bij hem binnen. En hij herkende hen, maar zij herkenden hem niet. (12:58)
Joesoef dacht eraan, hoe ze hem in de put gegooid hadden, hoe ze hem hadden willen doden. Maar Allah had hem gered. Joesoef zei niets tegen hen. Hij liet hen in hun waarde

Joesoef en zijn broers
Joesoef sprak een tijd met de broers en vroeg toen: Waar komt gij vandaan?
Van Kanaan, antwoordden zij.
Hij vroeg: Wie is jullie vader?
Jaqoeb, zoon van Ishaq, zoon van Ibrahiem, vrede en zegeningen met hen.
Hij vroeg: Hebben jullie een andere broer?
Ja, antwoordden zij, We hebben een broer, die Benjamin heet.
Hij vroeg: Waarom is hij niet met u meegekomen?
Omdat, legden ze uit, onze vader hem niet wilde laten gaan. Hij wil hem niet ver weg laten gaan.
Joesoef vroeg: Waarom wil hij hem niet laten gaan? Is het een erg jong kind?
Nee, maar hij had een broer die Joesoef heette. Eens ging hij met ons mee en we hielden een wedstrijd. We lieten Joesoef achter bij onze tassen. Een wolf verslond hem.
Joesoef lachte in zichzelf, maar hij zei niets. Hij verlangde zijn broer Benjamin te zien.
Allah had een andere beproeving voor Jaqoeb in petto, de vader van alle broers. 
Joesoef gebood dat hen voedsel gegeven werd. Toen zei hij tegen hen:
Breng mij jullie broers van vaderskant. (12:59)
Als jullie dat niet doen, krijgen jullie geen voedsel meer.
Toen liet Joesoef hun geld stiekem in hun tassen terugstoppen.

Jaqoeb en zijn zoons
De tien broers gingen naar hun vader en vertelden hem het nieuws. Ze zeiden tegen hem: Stuur onze broer Benjamin met ons mee. Als u dat niet doet, krijgen we geen voedsel meer van de Aziz. Ze zeiden tegen Jaqoeb:
Wij zullen zeker op hem passen. (12:63)
Jaqoeb zei: Zal ik hem aan jullie toevertouwen, zoals ik jullie vroeger vertrouwd heb met zijn broer? (12:64)
Zijn jullie het verhaal van Joesoef vergeten? Zullen jullie op Benjamin passen, net als jullie op Joesoef gepast hebben? 
Allah is de beste beschermer en Hij is de Genadigste der genadigen. (12:64)De broers vonden toen geld in hun tassen terug en ze zeiden tegen hun vader: De Aziz is een gul mens. Hij heeft ons ons geld terug gegeven. Hij heeft ons alles voor niets gegeven! Stuur Benjamin met ons mee, en dan krijgen we zijn deel ook.
Jaqoeb zei tegen hen: Ik laat hem niet met jullie meegaan, tot jullie bij Allah zweren, dat jullie hem terug zullen brengen, tenzij je overweldigt wordt.
Ze legden de eed bij Allah af. Jaqoeb zei: Allah waakt over wat wij zeggen.
Toen adviseerde Jaqoeb hen:
O mijn zoons, ga niet door n poort naar binnen, maar ga door verschillende poorten naar binnen. (12:67)Joesoef ontmoet zijn broer Benjamin
Toen de broers terug gingen naar Egypte om meer voedsel te kopen, kwamen ze de stad door verschillende poorten binnen, zoals hun vader gezegd had. 
Toen Joesoef Benjamin zag, was hij erg blij en liet hem in zijn huis blijven. 
Joesoef zei tegen Benjamin: Ik ben je broer. (12:69)

Benjamin was erg gelukkig om zijn broer te zien, van wie hij gedacht had, dat hij vele jaren geleden gestorven was. Joesoef dacht aan zijn moeder en vader, en aan zijn huis. Zijn jeugd kwam weer bij hem op en ontwaakte herinneringen. 
Joesoef wilde Benjamin bij zich houden, zodat hij hem elke dag kon zien en hem vragen naar zijn huis. Maar hoe kon hij dit laten gebeuren, als Benjamin de volgende dag terug zou gaan naar Kanaan, en de broers een eed afgelegd hadden om hem terug te brengen? Hoe kon Joesoef Benjamin houden zonder een goede reden? De mensen zouden zeggen: De Aziz heeft een man van Kanaan vastgehouden voor niets. Dat is een groot onrecht.
Maar Joesoef was intelligent en slim.
Hij liet stilletjes een kostbare beker in Benjamins tassen stoppen. Toen de broers de volgende dag vertrokken, gingen een paar van Joesoefs mensen hen achterna. Joesoef zelf kwam er even later achteraan. Toen ze de broers inhaalden, verklaarden ze: Jullie zijn dieven!
De broers waren verbaasd en vroegen: Wat zijn jullie kwijt?

Ze zeiden: We zijn de beker van de koning kwijt. Wie hem terugbrengt zal er een kameellast koren voor terug krijgen. (12:72)
De broers zeiden:
Bij Allah, u weet goed, dat wij niet kwamen om kwaad te doen in het land en wij zijn geen dieven. (12:73)
Ze zeiden:
Wat zal de boete zijn als jullie leugenaars blijken te zijn? (12:74)De broers zeiden: 
De boete zal de persoon zelf zijn, bij wie de beker gevonden wordt. Zo straffen wij de boosdoeners. (12:75)
De beker werd gevonden in Benjamins zadeltas. De broers schaamden zich, maar zonder schaamte zeiden ze toch: Als Benjamin gestolen heeft, dan stal n van zijn broers voor hem.
Joesoef, die nu bij de anderen aangekomen was, hoorde de leugen, maar hij zweeg en werd niet boos. Hij was edel en geduldig. De broers spraken hem aan.
Ze zeiden:
O Aziz, hij heeft een bejaarde vader, die zeer oud is. Neem n van ons in zijn plaats. We zien dat u n van de mensen bent die goeddoen.
Hij zei:
Allah verhoede dat we iemand anders dan hem zouden nemen bij wie wij ons eigendom vonden. Als we dat deden, zouden we zeker onrechtvaardig zijn. (12:78-79)

Daarom bleef Benjamin achter bij Joesoef. De twee broers waren gelukkig. Joesoef was een hele lange tijd alleen geweest, zonder zijn familie te zien. Allah had hem Benjamin gestuurd. Waarom zou hij dan zijn broer niet bij zich houden, zodat hij met hem kon praten?

Naar Jaqoeb
De broers waren onthutst. Hoe konden ze terug gaan naar hun vader zonder Benjamin? De broers bedachten, wat ze tegen hun vader zouden kunnen zeggen. Ze hadden hem verdriet gedaan met Joesoef. Konden ze hem nu verdriet doen over Benjamin.
De oudste van hen weigerde terug te gaan naar Jaqoeb. Hij zei tegen zijn broers:
Ga terug naar jullie vader en zeg: Vader, uw zoon heeft gestolen. We getuigen alleen wat we gezien hebben. Wij konden over het Verborgene niet waken. (12:81)
Toen Jaqoeb hun verhaal hoorde, wist hij, dat Allah er de hand in had en hij begreep, dat Allah hem op de proef stelde. Hij had eerst verdriet gehad over Joesoef, en nu had hij verdriet over Benjamin. Allah zou hem niet twee kwellingen opleggen. Allah zou hem niet laten lijden over zowel Joesoef als over Benjamin.
Allah had een verborgen hand, en een verborgen wijsheid in de zaak. Op zon manier stelt Hij Zijn dienaren op de proef, en daarna maakt Hij hen gelukkig en zegent hen.
De oudste zoon was ook in Egypte achtergebleven, omdat hij weigerde terug te gaan naar Kanaan. Zou Jaqoeb over de derde zoon verdriet hebben, terwijl hij al over twee zoons verdriet had? Dat kon niet waar zijn!
Tenslotte, toen Jaqoeb weer kalm was, zei hij:
Misschien zal Allah hen allemaal bij mij brengen. Allah is de Alwetende, de Alwijze. (12:83)
Het geheim komt uit
Maar toch was Jaqoeb ook een mens, met een zacht, menselijk hart in zijn borst. Er zat geen stukje steen in. Toen hij dus aan Joesoef terugdacht, kwam zijn verdriet weer ten volle naar boven. 
Hij zei: O, ik heb verdriet over Joesoef. (12:84)
Zijn zoons waren gergerd en zeiden: U zult niet ophouden met over Joesoef te praten, tot u dood gaat.

Jaqoeb zei: Ik klaag alleen over mijn zorg en verdriet bij Allah. Ik weet van Allah wat jullie niet weten. (12:86)
Jaqoeb wist dat wanhoop ongeloof is. Hij had een groot vertrouwen in Allah. Hij stuurde zijn zoons terug naar Egypte om naar Benjamin en Joesoef te zoeken, en hun best te doen om hen mee naar huis te nemen. Jaqoeb verbood hen om het geloof in Allahs barmhartigheid te verliezen.
De broers kwamen voor de derde keer in Egypte aan. Ze gingen naar Joesoef en klaagden bij hem over hun armoede en hun zorgen. Ze vroegen hem om liefdadig met hen te zijn.
Verdriet en liefde welden in Joesoef op. Hij kon het niet langer verdragen om naar de zoons van zijn eigen vader te luisteren, de zoons van profeten, die bij n van de koningen over hun armoede en zorgen klaagden. Hij dacht: Hoe lang kan ik de waarheid verbergen, terwijl ze arm zijn? Hoe lang kan ik doorgaan, zonder mijn vader te zien? 

Toen zei hij tegen hen: Weten jullie, wat jullie Joesoef en zijn broer aandeden, toen jullie onwetend waren? 
(12:89)
De broers wisten dat dit een geheim was, dat alleen zij en Joesoef kenden, en daarom wisten ze, dat deze Aziz Joesoef moest zijn.
Glorie aan Allah! Kon Joesoef levend zijn? Was hij niet gestorven in die put? Kon Joesoef de Aziz van Egypte zijn, de beroemde man die de baas was over de graanschuren van het land, de man die voor hen zorgde?
Ze twijfelden er niet aan, of de man die tegen hen gesproken had, was Joesoef, de zoon van Jaqoeb. Ze zeiden: Jij bent Joesoef. (12:90)
Hij antwoordde: Ik ben Joesoef en deze Benjamin is mijn broer. Allah is ons genadig geweest. Wie Allah vreest en geduldig is; Allah zal het loon van de goeden niet verloren doen gaan.

Ze zeiden: 
Bij Allah, Allah heeft jou werkelijk boven ons verkozen, en wij zijn inderdaad slecht geweest.
(12:90-91)
Joesoef verweet hen niet wat zij gedaan hadden. 

Hij zei: Moge Allah jullie vergeven, Hij is het Genadigst van de genadigen.
(12:91)
Joesoef laat Jaqoeb halen
Joesoef verlangde ernaar om zijn vader te zien. Hoe zou hij daar niet naar kunnen verlangen, nu hij zon lange tijd van hem gescheiden was geweest? Waarom zou hij nu geduldig zijn, nu het geheim uitgekomen was? Hoe kon hij van eten en drinken genieten, als zijn vader niet kon eten of drinken of zelfs niet slapen? 
Het geheim was uitgekomen, alles was duidelijk geworden. Allah wilde Jaqoeb vreselijk blij maken.
Toen Joesoef hoorde, dat Jaqoeb blind geworden was door het vele huilen en zijn grote verdriet, zei hij:Neem dit hemd van mij en houd het tegen mijn vaders gezicht aan. Hij zal weer kunnen zien. En breng mij de hele familie.
(12:93)

Jaqoeb en Joesoef
Toen de boodschapper, die de anderen vooruit was, het hemd van Joesoef terug naar Kanaan droeg, rook Jaqoeb Joesoefs geur in de lucht. Hij zei: 
Ik ruik de geur van Joesoef.
De anderen om hen heen zeiden; Bij Allah, u houdt aan uw oude vergissing vast. (12:95)
Maar Jaqoeb had de waarheid gesproken. Toen de boodschapper met het goede nieuws kwam, hield hij het hemd tegen Jaqoebs gezicht aan, en hij kon weer zien. Hij riep uit:

Zei ik u niet dat: Ik weet van Allah wat gij niet weet? (12:96)
Nu begrepen de broers het. Ze zeiden:Onze vader, vraag voor ons vergeving voor onze zonden. Wij zijn inderdaad slecht geweest.
Hij zei:  Ik zal mijn Heer om vergeving voor u vragen. Hij is echt de Vergevende, de Genadige.
(12:97-98)
Toen reisde Jaqoeb naar Egypte en Joesoef ontving hem. Hun vreugde en blijdschap was groot. Het was een gezegende dag, een dag om niet te vergeten.
Joesoef zette zijn ouders op de troon. Ze bogen zich allemaal voor Joesoef neer, die zei:
O mijn vader, dit is de vervulling van mijn vroegere droom. Mijn Heer heeft deze uit laten komen. (12:100)
Ik zag elf sterren, de zon en de maan, ik zag, dat ze zich voor mij neerbogen. (12:4)
Joesoef prees Allah uitbundig. Hij was heel dankbaar voor alles wat er gebeurd was.
Jaqoeb en zijn familie bleven een lange tijd in Egypte. Jaqoeb en zijn vrouw stierven in Egypte.


Een goed besluit
Ook al was Joesoef een heerser, met veel macht en aanzien: dit leidde hem niet van Allah af. Hij werd er niet door veranderd. Hij dacht aan Allah, aanbad Hem, en was bang voor Hem. Hij oordeelde volgens hoe Allah oordeelt. Hij deed wat Allah bevolen heeft.
Joesoef wilde niet sterven als een koning. Hij wilde niet bij de koningen gebracht worden. Hij wilde doodgaan als een dienaar van Allah en bij de rechtvaardigen gebracht worden.
Dit was Joesoefs gebed:

Mijn Heer, U hebt mij macht gegeven en de verklaring van dromen geleerd. Schepper van de hemelen en de aarde, U bent mijn Beschermer in deze wereld en in het hiernamaals. Doe mij sterven als moslim en verenig mij met de rechtvaardigen.
(12:101)
Allah liet hem als een moslim sterven en verenigde hem met zijn vaders, Ibrahiem, Ishaq en Jaqoeb, moge Allah hen zegenen en de Profeet Mohammed en hen vrede schenken
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Umayya

Upp :nijn: !! Djazak Allahu ghayrane!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

macha Allah barak Allah ou feekie, 

keep on going sis
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Somaya245

> macha Allah barak Allah ou feekie, 
> 
> keep on going sis


Wa jaaki zuster.

Up, degene die nog verhaal kent over de profeten, mogen toch hier plaatsen.
Dan hebben we prachtige topic:vrede:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

Na3am oegtie ik kom hier later nog op terug en dan zal ik incha Allah ook wat verhalen plaatsen
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

